# NEF pistol story?



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Does anyone know when New England Firearms will make available the .22 cal blank pistols?


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd like to know as well as I need to get a quality blank gun.


----------

